# Route Through Craggy Gardens open from ASHEVILLE?



## dscarbs (Jul 3, 2004)

Wanting to ride from asheville up the Blue Ridge Parkway, through craggy gardens and to Mount Mitchell and back... This route has been closed for cars due to construction for awhile, but I know that bikes might be able to slip though at this point, or is it still closed to all trafic, even bikes at this point? Any info appreciated!


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

> Milepost 367.6 to 355.3 – Asheville Area
> 
> A rockslide and roadway failure has closed the Parkway to all activities including foot traffic and bicycling between the entrance to Craggy Gardens Picnic Area and the entrance to Mt. Mitchell State Park. The picnic area is accessible driving north from the Asheville area and the state park is accessible via the NC Highway 80 entrance to the Parkway.
> 
> ...


From the gov't website. I was hoping that the stimulus plan would have this work done by now.


----------



## dscarbs (Jul 3, 2004)

*sorry, that's not exactly what I meant by the question..*

Most locals know that the road is closed to cars from Bull gap on up. However, bikes and pedestrians have been allowed to go as high as the picnic area... Last year when they were working on the tunnel up there the road was closed to cars but they would allow bikes to pass through the construction zone.... This has not been the case with the landslide in the past few months, but I was wondering if they are now letting bikes pass through since it is getting close to being done.....I am aware one lane will officially open in one month to cars again... Anyone been up there in the last week?
Thanks for your help anyway!:thumbsup:


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

dscarbs said:


> Most locals know that the road is closed to cars from Bull gap on up. However, bikes and pedestrians have been allowed to go as high as the picnic area... Last year when they were working on the tunnel up there the road was closed to cars but they would allow bikes to pass through the construction zone.... This has not been the case with the landslide in the past few months, but I was wondering if they are now letting bikes pass through since it is getting close to being done.....I am aware one lane will officially open in one month to cars again... Anyone been up there in the last week?
> Thanks for your help anyway!:thumbsup:


I have no first hand knowledge of what's going on above the Craggy Picnic Area but I would think if you are riding after normal work hours or on Sunday it wouldn't be an issue. If a work crew is on the site however you probably won't be let through. That's just my guess but I have heard riders say they have ridden through the slide area this winter.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

dscarbs said:


> Most locals know that the road is closed to cars from Bull gap on up. However, bikes and pedestrians have been allowed to go as high as the picnic area... Last year when they were working on the tunnel up there the road was closed to cars but they would allow bikes to pass through the construction zone.... This has not been the case with the landslide in the past few months, but I was wondering if they are now letting bikes pass through since it is getting close to being done.....I am aware one lane will officially open in one month to cars again... Anyone been up there in the last week?
> Thanks for your help anyway!:thumbsup:


I have heard that they have come down hard on cyclists ignoring the closure. My girlfirend said one of her friends got a ticket last year. 

I hope it opens soon. I'm comptemplating a top to bottom parkway ride this year.


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

I rode up to the Craggy VC yesterday; luckily did not get busted; they were working and it is a total mess up there; it looks like they have a long way to go before the damaged section of the Parkway is built back up to grade. Unfortunately for bikers the Parkway is now open to the Craggy picnic area. On a postive note, from just below Tanbark Ridge Tunnel up to the Craggy VC appears to be staked out for paving which it desparetly needs.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

+1 MoonHowl....that is some chewed up pavement on that section of the parkway.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

*Good News*

E-mail the park service. Expecting the road to re-open for Memorial Day!!!


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

The latest word from the Citizen-Times:

One lane is opening on May 15 and both lanes mid to late June. They will have a timed traffic light up there for off hours. They will be working on paving all summer. 


I biked in that direction last evening and saw paving crews and trucks heading down the mtn. Looking forward to the smooth ride down from Craggy!


----------



## MoonHowl (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice set of photos of the Craggy Parkway reconstruction posted at the Asheville Citizen Times' site (not sure this link will work):

http://www.citizen-times.com/apps/p...ry=NEWS01&ArtNo=512013&Ref=PH&Params=Itemnr=1

Latest news is at the following link:

http://www.citizen-times.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20090513/NEWS01/90513058


----------

